
Show HN: Retrowave Illustration Pack – 80s films inspired illustrations - Nevalashka
https://www.retrowaveart.xyz/
======
Nevalashka
Hi,HN I made 80s films inspired illustrarion pack. There are 30 main
illustrations and 30 background images in the pack. Changing and overlapping
them, you can quickly illustrate any startup idea. This is my first project
and I will be grateful to the feedback

------
nickchuck
Drone bar tender :)

